

Let’s Drink Tonight Helps You Find People To Drink With - joeyespo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/11/lets-drink-tonight-helps-you-find-people-to-drink-with/

======
DonWh
This is a good example as to why 99% of the ideas themselves aren't worth
anything.

